# Como calcular el tiempo de vida de un termopar



## transistor007 (Dic 5, 2008)

hola que tal, alguien sabe como calcular el tiempo de vida de un termopar, se sabe que el uso, las condiciones, las max temperaturas.. existe alguna ecuacion?

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2008)

La vida útil es inversamente proporcional a la temperatura y al grado de agresividad de la atmósfera donde trabaja la termocupla.

Aquí tienes comentarios sobre varios tipos y sus grados de resistencia a los ambientes agresivos
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Termopar


----------



## Freddy Aular (Mar 8, 2009)

Creo que no existe una formula que pueda calcular el tiempo de vida de una termocupla , hay muchos factores , como son , como se fabrico, los materiales , la calidad, el sistema de control ,el ambiente , sis es corrisivo, etc  lo que si se puede hacer es diseñar un sistema que garantice una vida mas larga que lo comun


----------



## snowboard (Mar 8, 2009)

Interesante, la verdad no tengo la menor idea, sorry.

saludos


----------

